# The great distruction



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Now I am no scientist 
But what I do know is that oil and water don't mix 
and come this fall you can add one more element to that formula
snow geese and every other waterfowl and songbird species that call the gulf home during winter in north America 
I predict that usfws will cancel the conservation order do to the fact that 
BP has reduced the population to managable sizes on thier own 
let me hear from all of you snow hunters on this


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong, but it is spring right now is it not? There shouldn't be to many snows down there right now, and I would imagine they will have it cleaned up (hopefully) by the time they return down there in the winter?


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

5 months ok maybe 6 before the snows die in a oil bath
I have no faith in BP 
do you remember valdeze


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

You cant clean that mess up in 6 months not even 12 months it will take years for that all to be cleaned up. They won't be able to stop the leak for another 2-3 months. This will go down as the biggest environmental catastrophe of our life time, unless we duck up even worse in the future.


----------



## frank_lap_127 (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe I'm too pessimist but I wouldn't be surprise to hang my shotgun to the wall for a few season...


----------



## Mallardboy (Feb 8, 2006)

1st of all if there is a mild winter most of the snows wont even make that far south a lot winter in s.missouri, kansas, oklahoma, texas and arkansas...and if snows can outsmart or avoid hundreds of hunters i dont think they will be dumb enough to just plop down in a oil roost


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

The majority of the snow goose population does not use the gulf as a roost. There are plenty of other migratory bird species that do though......


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Any chance that the pelicans and cormorants will roost on the oil next winter?


----------



## Mallardboy (Feb 8, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Any chance that the pelicans and cormorants will roost on the oil next winter?


how bout coots?


----------



## frank_lap_127 (Feb 6, 2010)

blhunter3 said:


> Any chance that the pelicans and cormorants will roost on the oil next winter?


I heard on news that the Brown Pelican (right name in English???) might have population troubles with the oil...


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

pretty darn sure I read on this very forum, that the bumps on the bills of Ross goose
and some snows was do to secreations of salt from ocean waters
thus the reference to the great distruction 
as far as your smart a** comments about pelicans and cormarants that's just plain wrong 
you have the balls to say your a sportsman :evil: 
you know we all agree that those birds are a nuisence in respect to fisheries, cmon do you really want to see them die in an oil bath? not any decent sportsman or woman wants to see any wildlife die because of the greed of BP


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but it is spring right now is it not? There shouldn't be to many snows down there right now, and I would imagine they will have it cleaned up (hopefully) by the time they return down there in the winter?


Um yeah, they are still cleaning up Alaska from the Exxon spill in 1989.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

bluegoose18 said:


> pretty darn sure I read on this very forum, that the bumps on the bills of Ross goose
> and some snows was do to secreations of salt from ocean waters
> thus the reference to the great distruction


That is not correct and snows do not get warts.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree it will take years to clean up. But hurting migrations or waterfowl populations will be not that greatly impacted. The shrimp and other salt water fisheries is what I would be more concerned with. The migration has not with the mild winters hit in full force like it used too on the coasts. Like stated earlier many migrations only make it to N. Lousiana and Arkansas or texas. They don't even hit the ocean. But this spill with have an eco-affect on fisheries and the likes.


----------



## frank_lap_127 (Feb 6, 2010)

bluegoose18 said:


> as far as your smart a** comments about pelicans and cormarants that's just plain wrong
> you have the balls to say your a sportsman :evil:
> you know we all agree that those birds are a nuisence in respect to fisheries, cmon do you really want to see them die in an oil bath? not any decent sportsman or woman wants to see any wildlife die because of the greed of BP


Is it a reply to my reply or to the comment I replied? Because if so, no I do not want to see any wildlife die in an oil bath... I love wildlife and wouldn't want any of the species to suffer from exctinction, some should be controlled but that's another story, the point is still that I do not want to see any wildlife die in an oil bath...

Take care

Frank


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

bluegoose18 said:


> as far as your smart a** comments about pelicans and cormarants that's just plain wrong
> you have the balls to say your a sportsman :evil:
> you know we all agree that those birds are a nuisence in respect to fisheries, cmon do you really want to see them die in an oil bath? not any decent sportsman or woman wants to see any wildlife die because of the greed of BP


If the Game and Fish would get their head's out of their a$$'s and realize how much damage they do to fishing and would allow people to shoot them, then I wouldn't want for them to die in oil. But until then, the only good thing cormorants and pelicans do is die.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Geeze you are messed up 
I suppose you catch chicken hawks on fence posts 
with leg traps too  
do you collect a check from bp 
the way you respect this pelican klling oil spill loving freak :******:
Anyway foget what that blhunter3 says


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i agree with blkhunter... until we can shoot cormarants and peilicans they can piss off and die... way to many of them. they need to get there population under control somehow. you sound more like a P.E.T.A person to me if anything


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

P.E.T.A 
yep person eating tasty animals 
just don't eat 5/30 or synthetic flavored animals/ birds 
I am not disagreeing that those birds are junk birds 
I do agree that fish and game should regulate them 
but I do not and never will agree with a oil slick killing machine

and yes there have been snows spotted in the gulf during the winter months


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

WOW.. the IQ's on this website have really diminished.... :eyeroll:


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes castastrophic event thats unfolded, I have yet to see where any concern was shown for the 11 workers who died in the explosion. More than likely trying to get the BOP regulator turned off. Arm chair QB's at best most of you are... Yes I agree BP should be severely punished for the lack of action they have portrayed in this entire situation. I think by the time this play out the wallet of BP will feel alot lighter. Whats done is done and its gonna take likely decades to try to repair the damages this spill has caused. But to bleed your heart out for a damn bird, yes sad to see the pics of oil ladden birds floating on the water. BOO HOO get over it. I am sure you are not feeling so sad and empty driving around in your gas guzzling pickup looking for fields of birds to hunt. Everything we do sometimes has consequences and in this case its the Gulf of Mexico thats going to take a major hit to the ecosystem down there. So quit the soap box whining and cope with the fact that we screwed that up, whats gonna be next. Sorry for this rant but it needs to be said, I do not portray to know very much but the way this entire country has turned into a bunch of crying sissies is plain dumbfounding to me. Where it used to be wow a major screwup how can we fix it. Now takes weeks because no one wants to take the reigns and get a fix job done anymore or take the blame if it doesnt work. Remember this is my opinion and that you have your take on things but thats mine. Take that as my 2 cents. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> bluegoose18 said:
> 
> 
> > as far as your smart a** comments about pelicans and cormarants that's just plain wrong
> ...


+1 for BL


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes BP caused this, yes they need to pay, and clean it up, yes there will be a lot of waterfowl problems. But don't listen to all the media hype. A lot of what the Obama administration has done (or not done) has made this problem a lot worse! they awarded BP a medal for safety on that rig. then just to save face Obama shuts down ALL rigs in the gulf. So much for oil independence. We need to punish the company not the industry! and when thing need to be getting done Obama goes golfing a has a Bush blaming party with Paul Mccarthy


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow_Goose
shows snows winter in the gulf


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Key word is winter..... So not many snows around now. It all depends on the clean up. The way it looks now the damn thing will still be flowing by then as fast as everyone is working on it.


----------



## dvegas (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes there are some snows that still winter in the gulf...however it is just a fraction of what used to be there. Most don't get within hundreds of miles of the gulf. A species that one should be much more worried about are bluebills...which do winter in great numbers off the coast of Louisiana. One other thing....anyone who uses wikipedia to make a point on a duck hunting website... :eyeroll: :rollin:


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

first off let me say that what has happened in the gulf is a tragedy, and my condolences go out to the families of those that were lost. the eco-system down there has taken a tremendous hit that will likely take a decade or more to clean up. i am a wildlife enthusiast and hate to see any of the wildlife harmed. however, i think it is absolutely ridiculous the amount of negative press and crying about a few birds that have oil on them, and it is sickening. the moral compass in this country is so far out of wack it is disgusting. we are spending more time crying about these birds than careing about the lively hoods lost and the people affected. the sad thing is this. the sierra club, and P.E.T.A. and other organizations are going to run with and twist for all its worth. they will try to shut down off shore drilling, and trust me none of you want that. everbody on here crying about some retarded bird makes you sound like you are in the sierra club. while yes, those birds are important, and noone wants to see this tragedy i think focus should be shifted to more important things. those birds will recover just as ducks and geese, came back from near extinction many years back. while i realize that some major things were probably overlooked and bp is and should be held responsible for this tragedy i am sure they didn't purposely cause this. bp is working on it as quickly as possible and to think that bp isn't is just absurd, they are losing millions by the day. to have the obama administration shut down the off shore drilling after this, is a tragedy in itself. we need the oil and i guarantee none of you want to be paying 4 dollars a gallon for gasoline, not to mention the electric rates, gas rates, and everything else that the lack of oil affects. bottom line is there is nothing you or i can do to take back what has happened. the most we can do is support organizations that will help in the recovery efforts. i am a supporter of ducks unlimited, and delta waterfowl. its organizations like these that will be the first to respond with the expertise and resources to protect all of the wildlife. its times like this i can say i am proud to be a HUNTER that supports these type of organizations. the greatest thing is its the hunters that will pay to help recover from this (i bet peta doesn't realize that when they try to take our hunting rights). while some agree and some don't bottom line is, these organizations are in it for the betterment of our wildlife whether it be a worthless pelican or commorant, or the bird that each and every one of us on this forum live and breathe to chase. support your local waterfowl organizations so we can all help to fix this


----------



## frank_lap_127 (Feb 6, 2010)

I must say I'm surprised that so many sportsman and "nature lover" here only love nature when it's time for hunt and fishing and f... the rest.

What happened in the Gulf is a great tragedy, american or not, I can't believe that some sportsman have some comments of that kind about the spill. BP is working pretty hard... Sure, they are trying to collect as much fuel as possible instead of patching the hole and letting this sleeping money there in the Gulf. Many of there "solutions" who would have resulted forgetting this oil source have been failed, but it's easy to fail when you want to fail to make sure the money will continue to get in... Many experts discussed about it and don't mix politic with my comment, it has nothing to do with it. What's happening in your Gulf is a tragedy and if you really think that BP is friendly with you, you're all off the road cause what they want is to collect eventually as much money as possible for this source, even if fishing industry dies, many species reach extinction and whatever.

And no I'm not a bastard from PETA neither an ecological extremist, but sometimes it goes too far.

Take care guys,

Frank


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Might as well add to this already retarded thread....


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

lol this is a great thread!, SCREW cormarants and pelicans. They are the most annoying bird and all they do is decrease the fish population. I wish they would only eat bullheads then they would be fine. and as far as this whole oil spill thing. yes it could hurt some waterfowl but what we have to rememer is alot of waterfowl don't even make it down that far. as for ocean birds yes they could have sometrouble. But another thing we can hope for is that the wind to blow out of the north because that will help the current and the oil to go away from the coasts.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

bluegoose18, untill you have friends and know families who rely on bait ponds for their income only to have them completely wiped out and have the dnr say something else killed them, they you will see why pelicans and cormorants are bad news. They never had one of those birds in their ponds and then one summer they came and ate everything and left. Fisheries that cost millions of dollars have been destoried because of these birds and because we can't control them.

No I do not and will not try to catch hawks in leg traps or in the fence ( though it does happen on a rare occassion that one does get caught up in a barbed wire fence) but removing their perching treeing does help.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

wtrfwl havoc said:


> they will try to shut down off shore drilling, and trust me none of you want that.


I want that. The minuscule amount of oil produced is nothing when looking at the big picture. Just like this oil production in Western Nodak. In the big picture, all of the oil in Western North Dakota could sustain this country for one year. If this disaster is what it takes for us to change our consumption patterns I'm for it. For me it is not worth destroying the badlands for a quick buck, just like I don't like damaging a coastal ecosystem for a few drops of oil. Face it, we can only produce 10 percent of our own oil, lets just let the middle east take care of the oil while we develop something new.


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

everything counts, we need to drill everywhere we can. drill baby drill!!! If we drop our production and rely on others then they have us over a barrel. Guess why Norway residents pays 9+ dollars a gallon, and Saudi Arabia residents pay.38 cents a gallon? Saudi drills. Your right we need other options, but so far to date, whats out there sucks. if we stop producing and get our oil from over there, all of a sudden they decide to boycott us,because they hate us, Guess who gets the first flintstone car.......Goosebuster :withstupid:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm cool paying more for gas if it means people will burn less.


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

goosebusters said:


> I'm cool paying more for gas if it means people will burn less.


you must be one of those rich demacrats. i supose you like paying half your check in taxes too.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes the commerant and the pelican are a pain in the *** and the fish and game departments should have a plan to dispose of them in a correct manners. As far as the minnow pond over here we run a bunch of kite strings across our ponds so the damn things can not land swim walk anywhere close to the waters 
man is smarter than beast so use the melon and find a way to protect your bait business 
Let's keep this topic geared towards the upcoming migration and the loss's that are about to occor this fall thanks to bp distroying our great nations gulf coast wintering areas of north America Should be interesting to see if anything flys back north in the spring songbirds waterfowl and any other species that depends on those areas down there for retreat from winter
maybe bp could write me a check for all of the days in the blind hunting this spring and watching the empty skys


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, they found a way to get rid of them. It's called shooting them.


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

goosebusters said:


> wtrfwl havoc said:
> 
> 
> > they will try to shut down off shore drilling, and trust me none of you want that.
> ...


So you would like to see the economy here in ND tank like alot of other places in the US.... If the tighten restrictions on drilling it will hurt this economy and you will see more than expensive gas. Besides that, tell me where they are ruining the badlands..... Tell you what, you design a eco friendly car that runs on smiles and happy thoughts and is affordable and I will be all for it. Until then oil is the biggest commodity in this country, its a key ingredient to much more than gasoline and oil. Drilling in ND has changed the landscape but it has helped ND avoid serious economic hardships.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Keep up the drilling in ND :beer: 
maybe bubba will drill blhntr3 behind bars in ND for shooting pelicans and cormarants


----------

